# Looking for wallpaper for DecalGirl skin



## T.A. Bookwm (Sep 16, 2010)

I am looking for wallpaper that comes with the Decal Girl skin titles Colours.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Which Kindle do you have?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's one that should work with the K3 skin... as always, it's hard to tell for sure if it will line up until you try it. So let me know if it doesn't look quite right and I can make adjustments.


----------



## T.A. Bookwm (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a Kindle 2.  The pic posted is exactly what I am looking for.  Will the dimensions of this pic fit a Kindle 2.  I am not at home so I won't be able to add this beauty until tomorrow.  Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, this image is for the K3 skin... Let me go see what the K2 skin looks like.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Try this one for the K2... I really had to stretch the image horizontally to make it fill the K2 screen area... not sure what was done to the skin to make it work out that way. Let me know how it lines up and I can make some adjustments if necessary.


----------

